# Manuka Honey for IBS-D?



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is some info about the Manuka honey and IBS.http://www.activemanukahoneyusa.com/Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome-Treatment.htmHas anyone tried if Manuka-honey helps with IBS-D?


----------



## sunspot19 (Aug 31, 2007)

Siea said:


> Here is some info about the Manuka honey and IBS.http://www.activemanukahoneyusa.com/Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome-Treatment.htmHas anyone tried if Manuka-honey helps with IBS-D?


Yes, did absolutely nothing for me! I kept on the regimen of Manuka honey for a while and nothing.


----------



## sunspot19 (Aug 31, 2007)

sunspot19 said:


> Yes, did absolutely nothing for me! I kept on the regimen of Manuka honey for a while and nothing.


Oh, and just to be clear, it did nothing for my D. I actually have absolutely no pain, nothing. Just diarrhea daily (well, unless I am using my immodium regimen apparently). So perhaps for people who have real pain or other problems it may provide some relief.


----------



## streamsofstars (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello there

Just wanted to post here about manuka honey. I started it 2 weeks ago and in the past week or so I have been the best I have been for about 6 years. I take it on a rice cake just before breakfast, after dinner and before bed. I sometimes sneak a teaspoon randomly throughout the day as well.

I had searing lower right abdominal pain, and was going to the toilet about 6 times each morning, with pale loose stools. Since I have been on the manuka honey things are really improving, and if I stick with it I am really hopeful that it will solve my problems as it is the only thing that has worked so far. I have had a colonoscopy, been on loads of different painkillers, movicol, fybogel, immodium, amityrptiline and all sorts and nothing has worked like this has. I use the active 22+ which is very expensive, but when I think of all the money I have spent over the years, I think it is well worth it.

For me it's been a real life line. Just wanted to post to share and hopefully it will work for others too.


----------

